# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Setembro 2021



## joralentejano (1 Set 2021 às 12:02)

Aviso MeteoPT.com
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Set 2021 às 12:13)

Boas...por aqui só caiu uns pingos de poeira   ...foi só para sujar ,sol ainda doentio ,nunca mais chove .


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Set 2021 às 12:16)

Boas, por aqui muito sol e algumas nuvens altas, 26°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## dahon (1 Set 2021 às 14:57)

Aqui por Viseu houve uma trovoada com chuva por das 4h e neste momento voltaram os trovões, para já ao longe.


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Set 2021 às 14:58)

Já com trovoada e sem chuva, vento moderado de oeste e 24°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (1 Set 2021 às 14:58)

Ontem por Bragança 
Depois envio vídeos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (1 Set 2021 às 15:05)

Ontem por Bragança 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Norther (1 Set 2021 às 15:05)




----------



## Norther (1 Set 2021 às 15:06)

Pela manhã...


----------



## Nickname (1 Set 2021 às 15:11)

24ºC
Já se ouvem trovões!

Vista para Este-Sudeste:






Mais de 22mm acumulados em Pinhanços, Seia:





						Personal Weather Station Dashboard | Weather Underground
					

Weather Underground provides local & long-range weather forecasts, weather reports, maps & tropical weather conditions for locations worldwide.



					www.wunderground.com


----------



## dahon (1 Set 2021 às 15:19)

Células bastante agressivas.  Muita refletividade no espectro roxo.


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Set 2021 às 15:29)

Por aqui trovoada forte e seca
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## dahon (1 Set 2021 às 15:41)

É ininterrupto o som dos trovões. Incrível a frequência.


----------



## Nickname (1 Set 2021 às 15:44)

22.2ºC
Vai chovendo, pingas grossas mas relativamente espaçadas, barulho ininterrupto.
Pelo radar vê-se uma mancha roxa bastante extensa na zona de Nelas.

13mm em Gandufe, Mangualde:





						Personal Weather Station Dashboard | Weather Underground
					

Weather Underground provides local & long-range weather forecasts, weather reports, maps & tropical weather conditions for locations worldwide.



					www.wunderground.com


----------



## Rafa111 (1 Set 2021 às 16:04)

Na minha zona de madrugada choveu bem por volta das 7h.
Agora anda a trovoada para os lados da Serra da Estrela, se bem que a célula que se encontra em carregal do Sal ainda é capaz de vir cá ter, mas até agora tem sido lenta a movimentação da mesma.


----------



## Albifriorento (1 Set 2021 às 16:06)

Cairam uns pingos que mal molharam o piso com alguns trovões. Temperatura a descer ligeiramente.


----------



## Nickname (1 Set 2021 às 16:30)

*16.8ºC*
Chuva na última hora, nunca muito intensa, mantém-se a trovoada(ora mais perto ora mais afastada), *5.4mm* acumulados.

27m em Nelas, das 15 às 16h:


----------



## AnDré (1 Set 2021 às 16:43)

Nelas segue hoje com 33,5mm e o aeródromo de Seia vai com 23,8mm.

Entretanto, aproxima-se chuva de Várzea da Serra. A ver se a luz não volta a faltar.


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Set 2021 às 16:46)

Por aqui chuva torrencial, estamos sem eletricidade, 9,0mm em pouco tempo, as valetas tranbordam

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Set 2021 às 17:04)

Nelas segue com 37.9 mm e 17.6 mm foram em 20 minutos entre 15h40 e 16h.


----------



## baojoao (1 Set 2021 às 17:11)

Hoje, aqui na minta terra, Casal Sancho. Muita chuva, trovoada, muito granizo. Houve um período que foi caiu mesmo muito granizo. Parece que terá sido generalizado por todo o concelho de Nelas.


----------



## Nickname (1 Set 2021 às 17:25)

Chuva torrencial!


----------



## Cesar (1 Set 2021 às 17:31)

Desde a madrugada que continua a chuva e trovoada.


----------



## Nickname (1 Set 2021 às 17:39)

*15.6ºC*
A chuva lá vai abrandando, mas ainda cai forte, *15mm* acumulados.

Trovão bem forte agora mesmo!


----------



## dahon (1 Set 2021 às 17:41)

Muitos relâmpagos agora. Está forte.


----------



## baojoao (1 Set 2021 às 17:49)

Nelas


----------



## StormRic (1 Set 2021 às 17:58)

Espectacular a quantidade de descargas, as quatro imagens referem-se aos últimos 40 minutos, 10 minutos em cada imagem são dezenas de descargas por minuto:

Entre as 16:06 e 16:46 utc, ordem descendente.




















Topos das células superam os 12 Km de altitude:


----------



## Bajorious (1 Set 2021 às 18:01)

Boa chuvada pela Covilhã..
19.6°C

Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (1 Set 2021 às 18:03)

*66mm* das 17 às 18h em Nespereira, Oliveira de Frades, incluíndo 55mm em meia-hora.




__





						Personal Weather Station Dashboard | Weather Underground
					

Weather Underground provides local & long-range weather forecasts, weather reports, maps & tropical weather conditions for locations worldwide.



					www.wunderground.com


----------



## Snifa (1 Set 2021 às 18:06)

Trovoada a leste de Azinhoso neste momento:


----------



## Nickname (1 Set 2021 às 18:22)

Está a ser uma boa rega, 21.1mm acumulados.


----------



## dahon (1 Set 2021 às 18:35)

Que grande estouro, do nada.
Com esta amalgama não dá para perceber onde estão as células e os relâmpagos são esporádicos. A chuva continua a cair certinha.


----------



## AnDré (1 Set 2021 às 18:36)

*58,5mm* em Oliveira de Frades, entre as 16h e as 17h UTC!
*31,1mm* em Vouzela.


----------



## Snifa (1 Set 2021 às 18:45)

Snifa disse:


> Trovoada a leste de Azinhoso neste momento:









Neste momento troveja um pouco mais perto, céu muito escuro


----------



## Dan (1 Set 2021 às 19:16)

Por aqui tivemos trovoada ao início da manhã e mais algumas durante a tarde. Grandes contrastes em termos de acumulado de precipitação, mesmo no espaço da cidade. 

Neste momento, mais uma célula em aproximação vinda de leste.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (1 Set 2021 às 20:06)

Madrugada interessante e tarde mais interessante ainda. Bom começo de mês.


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Set 2021 às 20:29)

Boas, por aqui 19°C e 20,7 mm

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (1 Set 2021 às 20:47)

15.1°C, sem chuva por agora.
26.7mm acumulados.

*84.1mm* no dia de hoje em Nespereira, Oliveira de Frades.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (1 Set 2021 às 23:27)

Fica o meu registo por Montemuro!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (2 Set 2021 às 00:27)

17.2°C // 72%Hr

Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (2 Set 2021 às 03:02)

fim de tarde com muita trovoada de novo e algumas descargas pesadas. mais trovoada que chuva


----------



## Manmarlopes (2 Set 2021 às 08:32)

Bom dia, nevoeiro com 18°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (2 Set 2021 às 08:43)

Nevoeiro também por aqui. 15,5ºC por agora.


----------



## Albifriorento (2 Set 2021 às 10:09)

Bons dias, céu limpo, nem sinal das trovoadas de ontem. 24.7ºC.


----------



## AnDré (2 Set 2021 às 11:01)

Ontem, em Várzea da Serra, assim que começou a trovoada faltou a luz.

No total de ontem foram 21,4mm acumulados. 

Vamos lá ver se hoje calha mais alguma coisa. Mas que não faça estragos.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Set 2021 às 12:34)

Boas....sol doentio   ...não se pode com o gajo ,ontem passou tudo ao lado ,falta vir a chuvinha e o fresquinho natural ,algumas nuvens a pairar no céu  .


----------



## Manmarlopes (2 Set 2021 às 13:00)

Boas, algumas nuvens e 24°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (2 Set 2021 às 14:35)

Trovoada mesmo por cima da aldeia de Várzea da Serra.
Mas já está a passar.
Rain rate máximo de 94,4mm/h às 14h18.
6,0mm acumulados.


----------



## Snifa (2 Set 2021 às 16:17)

Boa tarde, troveja em Azinhoso neste momento  A ficar escuro para Oeste/Noroeste.


----------



## Snifa (2 Set 2021 às 16:29)

Apenas deu dois trovões, agora chove com gotas grossas


----------



## Dan (2 Set 2021 às 17:20)

Ao contrario de ontem, hoje a precipitação foi mais intensa a norte da cidade. 20ºC com o céu parcialmente nublado.


----------



## Manmarlopes (2 Set 2021 às 19:12)

Boas, por aqui 24°C e algumas nuvens por cima da serra do Açor
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## DRC (2 Set 2021 às 19:41)

Chove com bastante intensidade no Sabugal.


----------



## Dan (2 Set 2021 às 19:48)

Alguma trovoada a norte, em Montesinho, mas que se ouve daqui.


----------



## Cesar (2 Set 2021 às 22:59)

Ontem foi uma chuvada monumental a caminho de casa.


----------



## Dan (3 Set 2021 às 08:33)

Nevoeiro e 13,6ºC. Algo pouco habitual nesta altura do ano. Por estas bandas, o nevoeiro matinal é bem mais comum na estação chuvosa.


----------



## Manmarlopes (3 Set 2021 às 08:35)

Bom dia, nevoeiro e 16°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Set 2021 às 12:20)

Boas   ,nunca mais chega o  e a ,não se pode com o gajo lá de cima...anda doentio ,estou farto dele este verão nesta altura do campeonato .


----------



## rubenpires93 (3 Set 2021 às 18:08)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas   ,nunca mais chega o  e a ,não se pode com o gajo lá de cima...anda doentio ,estou farto dele este verão nesta altura do campeonato .


31 graus neste momento.
Albimeteo compreendo o teu ponto de vista, mas tomara tu teres sempre Verões como este. Noites com frescura, algum calor q.b. tivemos 2 ou 3 episódios de calor extremo com mínimas de 24 a 28 graus 2 dias em cada episódio.. Lembro-me de Verões em que eram dias e dias a fio, mesmo semanas. Não nos podemos queixar de nada! E o tempo passa tão rápido daqui nada é Natal..


----------



## Cesar (3 Set 2021 às 18:16)

Hoje o dia foi de nevoeiro e tarde com sol entre nuvens.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Set 2021 às 19:06)

rubenpires93 disse:


> 31 graus neste momento.
> Albimeteo compreendo o teu ponto de vista, mas tomara tu teres sempre Verões como este. Noites com frescura, algum calor q.b. tivemos 2 ou 3 episódios de calor extremo com mínimas de 24 a 28 graus 2 dias em cada episódio.. Lembro-me de Verões em que eram dias e dias a fio, mesmo semanas. Não nos podemos queixar de nada! E o tempo passa tão rápido daqui nada é Natal..


Eu sei que este verão foi um achado ,já houve os mais perigosos,mais recente foi o de 2020  pela nossa zona.


----------



## Manmarlopes (3 Set 2021 às 19:29)

Boas, por aqui 24°C com nevoeiro a aparecer na serra
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (3 Set 2021 às 23:07)

Boa noite,

Em Azinhoso dia de céu limpo ou pouco nublado, máxima de 27.8ºc e mínima fresca com 12.1ºc .

Neste momento noite agradável com 19.ºc, vento fraco.

Céu limpo, na foto feita há pouco a nossa galáxia vizinha de Andrómeda, vizinha mas mesmo assim está a 2,54 milhões de anos-luz de distância da Terra, portanto, mesmo à velocidade de 300 mil quilómetros por segundo, demorariamos mais de 2 milhões de anos a chegar lá...coisa pouca....  tem um raio de 110 mil anos luz e possui cerca de um trilião de estrelas.

Claro que isto com um bom telescópio e sky tracker para fazer uma exposição bem longa sem o arrasto das estrelas  seria melhor, mas cá fica o registo, aqui é bastante escuro e a galáxia praticamente é vísível a olho nú ( não tanto como na foto claro) como uma "nuvem de luz"  muito difusa.

Na foto ela não aparece como é agora mas  sim como era há 2.54 milhões de anos atrás, tendo em conta que a luz demora todo esse tempo a chegar cá...


----------



## Manmarlopes (4 Set 2021 às 08:16)

Manhã de muito nevoeiro, 14°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Redmi Note 9S através do Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (4 Set 2021 às 19:32)

Mínima fresquinha por Várzea da Serra: 5,9C.
A máxima foi de 25,6C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Set 2021 às 21:37)

Boas...hoje a noite ainda quente ...sem vento e com 26.5ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (4 Set 2021 às 22:46)

Boas, hoje foi dia de fazer umas pinturas aqui em Piódão, fica umas fotos tiradas de manhã do trajeto
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Set 2021 às 23:23)

Manmarlopes disse:


> Boas, hoje foi dia de fazer umas pinturas aqui em Piódão, fica umas fotos tiradas de manhã do trajeto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Muito bom ver a recuperação ao poucos da Serra do Açor, muito obrigado pelas fotos Manuel


----------



## Cesar (5 Set 2021 às 11:17)

Bom dia com sol entre nuvens.
Está a prometer um dia quente.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Set 2021 às 14:44)

Boas   ,o gajo lá de cima hoje está quente ,se apanho cá a terça-feira mais fresquinha ,com 33.0ºC .


----------



## Nickname (5 Set 2021 às 15:03)

Muito quente hoje, *33.3ºC*.
A mínima foi bem amena também, de *15.1ºC.*


----------



## Albifriorento (5 Set 2021 às 15:05)

Boas, vento fraco a moderado, sigo com 33.9ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (5 Set 2021 às 16:52)

Boas, por aqui 35°C, de regresso tirei umas fotos
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (5 Set 2021 às 17:53)

Boa tarde,

dia quente em Azinhoso,  máxima de *32.6ºc*  ( mínima 15.9ºc )

Neste momento 32.1.

A barragem de Bastelos ( Penas Roias) está  com um nível de água bastante baixo na albufeira, dá até para passar a pé de um lado ao outro em certas zonas.






 Fotos de ontem ao fim da tarde e hoje de manhã:


----------



## Albifriorento (5 Set 2021 às 19:35)

Com menos uma hora de luz no céu, e as nuvens a encobrirem o céu, é um pouco estranho ficar escuro tão cedo.

Céu encoberto por nuvens altas, sigo com 31.1ºC.


----------



## Cesar (5 Set 2021 às 21:29)

Por aqui ainda começou de pingar, está abafado.


----------



## Albifriorento (5 Set 2021 às 21:45)

Boas, temos uma noite tropical em perspectiva, sigo com 29.4ºC. As nuvens estão a reter o calor .


----------



## Albifriorento (5 Set 2021 às 22:11)

Vai chovendo fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Set 2021 às 22:13)

Albifriorento disse:


> Vai chovendo fraco.


E agora com pingas mais grossas e algum vento,têm estado abafado.


----------



## Bajorious (5 Set 2021 às 22:45)

Uma pequena linha algo "inesperada"..
27.6°C // 25%Hr
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Rafa111 (5 Set 2021 às 22:48)

2º dia mais quente deste ano: Máxima de 35ºC
Ao cair da noite o céu começou a ficar nublado mas até agora, ainda não caiu nenhum pingo de chuva.
O vento aumentou de intensidade na última hora.


----------



## DRC (5 Set 2021 às 23:25)

Dois relâmpagos e trovões e umas pingas grossas há pouco no Sabugal. Rajadas fortes.


----------



## AnDré (6 Set 2021 às 07:31)

Noite com temperaturas invulgares em Várzea da Serra. Aliás, foi a noite mais quente do ano por lá. A temperatura mínima foi de 18,8C. (Há 2 dias foi de 5,9C). 
À meia noite estavam 24C. Às 3h da manhã estavam 23C. Só entre as 6h30 e as 7h é que o vento quente e seco de sul deu tréguas e por momentos a temperatura baixou dos 20C.


----------



## Manmarlopes (6 Set 2021 às 07:51)

Bom dia, dia de regresso à luta, céu com nuvens e 18°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (6 Set 2021 às 09:29)

Bom dia, 

Em Azinhoso mínima invulgar de 23.2ºc, nada comum nestas paragens, a nebulosidade não deixou a temperatura descer.

Neste momento 24.8ºc , vento fraco, céu encoberto, tempo abafado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Set 2021 às 12:26)

Boas...tempo abafado e ambiente doentio   ,noite quente devido hás nuvens,venha lá mas é a chuva e o fresco ,


----------



## Snifa (6 Set 2021 às 13:08)

Boa tarde, 

Rajadas de vento quente em Azinhoso e que até assobiam nas janelas.

31.6ºc actuais.

Céu muito nublado, tempo estranho e algo "doentio"


----------



## Manmarlopes (6 Set 2021 às 13:57)

Boa tarde, por Arganil ainda pingou de manhã, por aqui nem pinga, céu muito nublado com 32°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (6 Set 2021 às 16:16)

Dia desagradável, "apenas" *31ºC*, mas ambiente muito abafado e nublado. 
Por aqui também pingou de manhã.
Mínima de *18.2ºC.*


----------



## Manmarlopes (6 Set 2021 às 20:09)

Boa noite, céu nublado para Oeste e limpo para leste, 26°C ainda
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Set 2021 às 21:07)

Boas...o ar quente ainda presente   ,vento quente ,com 27.8ºC .


----------



## Manmarlopes (7 Set 2021 às 08:18)

Bom dia, ainda sem chuva e 22°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (7 Set 2021 às 10:56)

16.5°C
Chuva ininterrupta desde as 9h, 6.6mm acumulados.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Set 2021 às 12:07)

Boas....finalmente terça...como estava previsto ...viva o verão até com chuva ,já estava com saudades dela ,agora que vêm por ai uns dias de verão.


----------



## Manmarlopes (7 Set 2021 às 12:40)

Por aqui nem pinga (só para a goela ), céu nublado e 25°C

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (7 Set 2021 às 12:59)

Em Várzea da Serra acumulou 9,0mm.


----------



## Dan (7 Set 2021 às 19:12)

Um intenso aguaceiro esta tarde deixou entre 8mm e 16mm nas estações mais próximas. Mais uns dias de chuva e este setembro pode ser o primeiro mês da estação chuvosa. 
Por agora céu nublado e 20ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (7 Set 2021 às 19:55)

Boa noite, 20°C e 3,5mm, já não está mal
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu Redmi Note 9S através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (7 Set 2021 às 20:06)

19.1°C
10.2mm acumulados.


----------



## Nickname (8 Set 2021 às 08:18)

15.8°C
Chuva na última hora, 3.7mm acumulados.


----------



## Manmarlopes (8 Set 2021 às 08:25)

Bom dia, sigo com 20°C e sem chuva hoje
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Albifriorento (8 Set 2021 às 10:26)

Boas. Vai caindo uma morrinha, sigo com 21.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Set 2021 às 12:29)

Boas....viva o verão  ,até já mereceu uma chuvinha de manhã  ,com fresquinho natural ,mas o sol continua doentio,não se pode com o gajo ,venha mais fresquinho .


----------



## Nickname (8 Set 2021 às 12:32)

*18.8ºC*
Volta a chuva, depois de uma pausa desde as 9h, *4.5mm* acumulados.
*41.4mm* em Setembro (63% da média 81-10).


----------



## Nickname (8 Set 2021 às 14:31)

*19ºC*
Continuam os aguaceiros espaçados e tendencialmente fracos.
*5.4mm* acumulados.

Já acima dos 15mm em São João do Monte, Tondela e Nespereira, Oliveira de Frades.


----------



## AnDré (8 Set 2021 às 18:14)

Dia de Outono em Várzea da Serra.

Céu muito nublado/encoberto, vento moderado de SSO e aguaceiros em geral fracos.
3,4mm acumulados.

Mínima de 14,3ºC, máxima de 17,4ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (8 Set 2021 às 20:31)

Boa noite, hoje a chuva foi pouca, 1,5mm, de momento 21°C

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 9S através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (8 Set 2021 às 21:10)

*17.1°C*, acabou de cair mais um aguaceiro, *9.3mm* acumulados.
Máxima de *20.8°C.*


----------



## Manmarlopes (9 Set 2021 às 08:19)

Bom dia, céu nublado e 21°C com 0,7mm de chuva durante a madrugada.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (9 Set 2021 às 11:45)

18.8°C
Céu totalmente nublado, 6.1mm acumulados desde as 0h.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Set 2021 às 12:47)

Boas...mais um dia de verão   ...o verão havia de ser sempre assim ...tempo ameno ,o sol continua doentio ,não se pode com o gajo ,venha de lá chuvinha e o mais fresco .


----------



## Cesar (9 Set 2021 às 23:02)

O dia foi nublado com chuva pela manhã, de resto foi sempre encoberto mas com algumas abertas.


----------



## Manmarlopes (10 Set 2021 às 07:41)

Bom dia, ontem durante o dia não choveu, esta noite não ouvi mas marca 1,0mm e 18°C com nevoeiro
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Redmi Note 9S através do Tapatalk


----------



## Sleet (10 Set 2021 às 09:47)

Bom dia,
O dia amanheceu envolto em nevoeiro, que começa agora a dissipar, depois de ter chovido de forma quase contínua desde as 9 da noite até às 2 da manhã. Estão 14.5 ºC.


----------



## Nickname (10 Set 2021 às 11:52)

19°C, sem chuva desde as 0h.
VIsta para Sudoeste, para a Serra do Caramulo:



 E para Noroeste, para a Serra da Arada:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Set 2021 às 12:21)

Boas...o gajo lá de cima hoje chateia  ...anda bravo e doentio ,tenho que o gramar mais 2/3 dias ,venha o fresco e a chuva .


----------



## Manmarlopes (10 Set 2021 às 20:25)

Boa noite, mais um dia com nuvens, 20°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Redmi Note 9S através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (11 Set 2021 às 07:58)

Bom dia, hoje mais fresco, 14°C e céu nublado sem chuva
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Redmi Note 9S através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serrano (11 Set 2021 às 10:15)

Manhã de sol no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a registar 16.5°C.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (11 Set 2021 às 13:52)

24.4º, céu maioritariamente nublado.
Mínima de 12.1ºC
Foto tirada a NE de Viseu, em direcção a Sul:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Set 2021 às 17:16)

Boas...hoje mais   ,manhã que parecia que estava há beira-mar ...nublado e frescura natural ,tarde mais limpa e sol doentio ,com 28.0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Manmarlopes (11 Set 2021 às 22:00)

Boa noite, um dia quente na parte da tarde, chegou aos 30°C, por agora céu limpo e 18°C

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Cesar (12 Set 2021 às 07:14)

Bom dia Céu com poucas nuvens, os próximos dias serão interessantes.


----------



## Manmarlopes (12 Set 2021 às 07:43)

Bom dia, 13°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu Redmi Note 9S através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Set 2021 às 14:06)

Boas...o gajo lá cima hoje está morder de mais   ,parece ter os dias contados...só por uns dias ,chuvinha a caminho ...e que esteja por cá muitos dias ,com 30.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Manmarlopes (12 Set 2021 às 21:31)

Boa noite, 17°C, foto tirada em Piódão
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (13 Set 2021 às 07:18)

Bom dia, chuva com 18°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Redmi Note 9S através do Tapatalk


----------



## Rafa111 (13 Set 2021 às 07:31)

Já se ouve a trovoada aqui.
Vai ser um dia muito "ocupado" vai.


----------



## Manmarlopes (13 Set 2021 às 07:37)

Manmarlopes disse:


> Bom dia, chuva com 18°C
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aqui também se ouviu trovoada mas longe
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu Redmi Note 9S através do Tapatalk


----------



## Rafa111 (13 Set 2021 às 09:36)

Choveu moderadamente e parou a cerca de 30mins atrás.
Nada de especial.
18ºC neste momento.


----------



## Bajorious (13 Set 2021 às 09:50)

Bom dia. Desde ontem indisponível a informação radar... logo agora..
20.1°C, ainda sem chuva
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Paulo H (13 Set 2021 às 10:04)

Por Castelo Branco já chove há 20min. Que fixe!!


----------



## Bajorious (13 Set 2021 às 10:19)

Começa a chover na Covilhã.

Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Albifriorento (13 Set 2021 às 10:35)

Boas, dia agradável.

Pelas 7:30h o sol ainda espreitou por uma aberta, por agora céu nublado a 100%, sigo com 21.2ºC. Vai chovendo fraco.


----------



## Rafa111 (13 Set 2021 às 16:55)

Vista para o sul da serra do Caramulo - Figueira da Foz






24ºC neste momento


----------



## Albifriorento (13 Set 2021 às 17:27)

Boas. desde de manhã que não voltou a chover, por aqui já nem se nota que choveu, está tudo seco.

Céu nublado sigo com 23.3ºC.


----------



## Albifriorento (13 Set 2021 às 18:09)

Acabou de cair um trovão, muito escuro a oeste.


----------



## JJViseu (13 Set 2021 às 18:38)

Por aqui já se ouve uns roncos a Sudoeste de Viseu. Parece que vem aí.


----------



## Albifriorento (13 Set 2021 às 18:47)

Grande trovoada, só se ouvem roncos de forma contínua, não para. Começa agora a chover.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (13 Set 2021 às 18:47)

Uma chuvita de manhã e agora uns roncos muito longínquos. Mais nada a assinalar por enquanto.


----------



## Albifriorento (13 Set 2021 às 18:52)

Algun granizo, e vento.


----------



## Albifriorento (13 Set 2021 às 18:55)

Dilúvio, a trovoada está a amainar.


----------



## Albifriorento (13 Set 2021 às 18:59)

Já está a perder intensidade. Gravei um video a ver se o ponho online.


----------



## JJViseu (13 Set 2021 às 19:09)

Por aqui já chuvisca e os roncos são cada vez mais audíveis.


----------



## Albifriorento (13 Set 2021 às 19:13)




----------



## Rafa111 (13 Set 2021 às 19:19)

Aqui está a chover torrencialmente, neste momento. 
Há ruas que são uns autênticos ribeiros.


----------



## JJViseu (13 Set 2021 às 19:20)

Começa-se a ver relâmpagos a oeste de Viseu.


----------



## Manmarlopes (13 Set 2021 às 19:25)

Boa tarde, a chuva só regressou a pouco mas já passou, 22°C e 0,2mm

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Set 2021 às 19:27)

Boas...esta passagem foi forte ,vento forte e chuva forte e pedrisco de alguma dimensão com ,agora acalmou e ficou mais fresco.


----------



## JJViseu (13 Set 2021 às 19:41)

Chuva forte, relâmpagos sucessivos e muito vento por aqui!


----------



## Manmarlopes (13 Set 2021 às 19:44)

Por aqui a chuva aumenta de intensidade
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## dahon (13 Set 2021 às 19:50)

Foi uma carga de água valente, acompanhada de vento forte. A trovoada continua, mas ao longe.


----------



## DRC (13 Set 2021 às 19:56)

Chuva torrencial e trovoada no Sabugal.


----------



## Manmarlopes (13 Set 2021 às 19:57)

Por aqui já se ouve trovoada ao longe 2,0mm

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## dahon (13 Set 2021 às 20:05)

Volta a chuva torrencial.


----------



## Manmarlopes (13 Set 2021 às 20:21)

11,2mm com trovoada e 19°C

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 9S através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Set 2021 às 20:31)

Boas...muitos estragos na cidade   no centro da cidade num edifício que se chama centro cultural o telhado voou e por baixo tem um pista de patinagem,o teto desabou.Algumas inundações.


----------



## rubenpires93 (13 Set 2021 às 21:04)

Parece que vem mais trovoada a caminho. Take 2!? Muitos estragos pela cidade, foi impressionante a intensidade do vento a passagem da célula. Possívelmente houve donwbrust algo deste tipo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Set 2021 às 21:13)

Esta   está a passar ao lado, e será a última da noite...


----------



## Bajorious (13 Set 2021 às 21:15)

Mais festa para o serão..





Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## ClaudiaRM (13 Set 2021 às 21:15)

Choveu bastante e houve um período curto de vento forte. Alguma trovoada mas nada de muito assustador.


----------



## Manmarlopes (13 Set 2021 às 21:17)

A chuva acalmou mas ainda não parou 12,2mm

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Albifriorento (13 Set 2021 às 21:31)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...muitos estragos na cidade   no centro da cidade num edifício que se chama centro cultural o telhado voou e por baixo tem um pista de patinagem,o teto desabou.Algumas inundações.


De acordo com o IPMA foram 20.2mm em menos de 10m. Até o meu quintal ficou alagado.


----------



## Albifriorento (13 Set 2021 às 21:34)

O meu quintal, desculpem a má qualidade da imagem.


----------



## Bajorious (13 Set 2021 às 21:38)

Boa chuvada pela Covilhã ... Já sentia falta disto :P
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## rubenpires93 (13 Set 2021 às 21:43)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Esta   está a passar ao lado, e será a última da noite...


Não sei não.. Pelo radar já estão a nascer mais células a sul.


----------



## Albifriorento (13 Set 2021 às 22:02)

Volta a chover.


----------



## Rafa111 (13 Set 2021 às 22:27)

Mais uma forte chuvada.
17°C


----------



## Bajorious (13 Set 2021 às 22:47)

Outra chuvada também aqui.. Pelo radar as células parecem aumentar de área e agora de Sul - Norte

Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Norther (13 Set 2021 às 22:47)

Boa noite, aqui chove a cântaros, temperatura nos 17,5°C e desde as 9 horas da manhã tenho um acumulado de 18 mm.


----------



## Norther (13 Set 2021 às 23:10)

Castelo Branco


----------



## huguh (13 Set 2021 às 23:49)

chove sem parar desde o fim da tarde


----------



## Paulo H (13 Set 2021 às 23:53)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...muitos estragos na cidade   no centro da cidade num edifício que se chama centro cultural o telhado voou e por baixo tem um pista de patinagem,o teto desabou.Algumas inundações.


Impressionante! Mas duvido que tenha sido o vento, porque no pico do evento eu estava junto ao pingo doce /praça e o vento era o normal para uma trovoada valente com granizo. Chovia a cântaros por uns bons 15min, que mal se via o outro lado da avenida "até fazia fumo". Quanto a mim, o desabamento do tecto interior que cobre a pista de patinagem no centro cultural, deveu-se a infiltrações, tendo desabado com o próprio peso. Se tivesse ocorrido algum downburst, eu saberia, pois eu estava a uns 150m do local.


----------



## rubenpires93 (14 Set 2021 às 00:03)

Paulo H disse:


> Impressionante! Mas duvido que tenha sido o vento, porque no pico do evento eu estava junto ao pingo doce /praça e o vento era o normal para uma trovoada valente com granizo. Chovia a cântaros por uns bons 15min, que mal se via o outro lado da avenida "até fazia fumo". Quanto a mim, o desabamento do tecto interior que cobre a pista de patinagem no centro cultural, deveu-se a infiltrações, tendo desabado com o próprio peso. Se tivesse ocorrido algum downburst, eu saberia, pois eu estava a uns 150m do local.


Eu não ponho de parte que tenha havido donwbrust a passagem da célula por CB a mesma passou com o seu centro cá. Eu na zona da Boa Esperança o tipo de vento que assisti lembrei mesmo de que tenha havido donwbrust. Mas também não digo que o edifício tenha sofrido com donwbrust, e o raciocínio da infiltração é bem pensado. 

Por aqui tudo calmo, céu pouco nublado, algumas nuvens a passar no horizonte temperatura de 16°C e sem vento. Pelo radar continuam algumas células a querer desenvolver mas nada de significativo. Nas próximas horas e no dia de amanhã haverá mais.


----------



## rubenpires93 (14 Set 2021 às 03:10)

Aproxima-se mais trovoada por Castelo Branco a vir de sul ainda distante.


----------



## rubenpires93 (14 Set 2021 às 03:40)

Já chove com alguma trovoada.


----------



## Manmarlopes (14 Set 2021 às 07:48)

Bom dia, ontem 17,0mm, hoje nós 3,5mm com 19°C e nevoeiro
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (14 Set 2021 às 08:16)

Bom dia, 

muita água em Azinhoso, o aeródromo ( 6 Km a NE de Mogadouro)  registou ontem *34.80 mm* e hoje vai com *20.57 mm* - 55,37 mm acumulados desde as 0 horas de ontem 












						FlyWeather
					

Weather, Aviation, Weather Network, aircraft, weather, LSA, ultra light, stingray, stingray avionics, weather network




					www.flyweather.net


----------



## Albifriorento (14 Set 2021 às 09:59)

Bons dias. Chuva moderada a forte, sem os contornos de ontem ao fim da tarde, está a cair à cerca de 40m. Sigo com 17.6ºC.


----------



## Nickname (14 Set 2021 às 11:10)

18.1ºC, 6mm acumulados desde as 0h.
Para Este:




Ontem choveu muito por cá durante o início de noite, 45 a 55mm nas estações wundergound mais próximas do centro da cidade.
O vento também foi agressivo, da trovoada esperava mais.

Nova estação wunderground na aldeia da Gralheira, Serra de Montemuro, a 1132m de altitude.




__





						Personal Weather Station Dashboard | Weather Underground
					

Weather Underground provides local & long-range weather forecasts, weather reports, maps & tropical weather conditions for locations worldwide.



					www.wunderground.com


----------



## DRC (14 Set 2021 às 11:16)

Pelo Sabugal, chuva moderada a forte desde há cerca de 2 horas.


----------



## huguh (14 Set 2021 às 14:15)

por aqui apenas um aguaceiro moderado há uns 30min atrás.
toda manhã sem chuva


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Set 2021 às 14:26)

Boas...manhã bem chuvosa até até cerca das 13h,continua tapado,fresco natural   .


----------



## JJViseu (14 Set 2021 às 15:33)

Parece que por Viseu hoje já não virá mais nada, se não céu nublado.


----------



## rubenpires93 (14 Set 2021 às 18:59)

Chuva e trovoada a caminho céu a ficar muito escuro a sul, sudoeste. Está fresquinho.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Set 2021 às 19:18)

rubenpires93 disse:


> Chuva e trovoada a caminho céu a ficar muito escuro a sul, sudoeste. Está fresquinho.


Parece que sim, o radar não engana   .


----------



## huguh (14 Set 2021 às 19:26)

por aqui apenas o tal aguaceiro por volta da hora de almoço e nada mais durante todo o dia... nem uma pinga....


----------



## Manmarlopes (14 Set 2021 às 20:58)

Boa noite, hoje sem trovoada até agora, chuva de manhã e agora depois das 18:00 com 5,0mm e 20°C

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 9S através do Tapatalk


----------



## rubenpires93 (14 Set 2021 às 22:06)

Passou praticamente tudo ao lado. Alguns aguaceiros fracos. Céu muito nublado e muita humidade com 16,5°C.
Edit: Chove certinho.


----------



## Bajorious (15 Set 2021 às 00:15)

A chover bem desde há cerca de meia hora..
O dia fechou com 52.2mm pela medição do meteoestrela.

Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (15 Set 2021 às 08:29)

Bom dia, céu nublado e nevoeiro com 19°C e 1,7mm
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Albifriorento (15 Set 2021 às 14:03)

O sol a espreitar por entre as nuvens e a temperatura a subir, sigo com 24.8ºC.


----------



## DRC (15 Set 2021 às 14:23)

Chove com intensidade no Sabugal.


----------



## Manmarlopes (16 Set 2021 às 06:18)

Bom dia, ontem durante o dia houve muitas nuvens sem chuva.
Fotos de ontem ao final do dia
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (16 Set 2021 às 08:35)

Por agora 19°C e nevoeiro
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (16 Set 2021 às 11:31)

Por aqui 19,6ºC, umas nuvens altas e alguns pequenos cúmulos. 12,5ºC de mínima.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Set 2021 às 13:39)

Boas...sol de volta ....mas continua pegalhoso e doentio , e já abalou a chuvinha .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Set 2021 às 19:22)

Boas...tarde sufocante e o gago lá cima apertar   ,algumas nuvens pela tarde e agora com vontade de limpar agora no final do dia ,com 24.5ºC e sem aragem .


----------



## Manmarlopes (16 Set 2021 às 21:37)

Boa noite, um dia de verão depois de dissipar o nevoeiro, algumas nuvens, agora serra com capacete e 18°C

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (17 Set 2021 às 07:37)

Céu limpo e 13,2ºC. Mínima de 11,8ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (17 Set 2021 às 08:31)

Bom dia, céu nublado e 17°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Set 2021 às 14:26)

Boas...outro dia igual de ontem...está quentinho ,o gajo lá de cima está bruto ,algumas nuvens e com 26.5ºC.


----------



## Dan (17 Set 2021 às 17:13)

Depois de uma máxima de 23,5ºC, por agora chuva fraca e 17,3ºC. Vento fraco de oeste.


----------



## Dan (18 Set 2021 às 07:51)

Algumas nuvens altas, uma ligeira brisa de ENE e 9,2ºC. Mínima de 7,5ºC, a mais baixa desde o início de junho. O verão nos seus últimos dias.


----------



## Manmarlopes (18 Set 2021 às 07:53)

Bom dia, ontem por aqui não choveu, sempre com nuvens, hoje nevoeiro e 14°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (18 Set 2021 às 14:19)

Boa tarde ,
Céu parcialmente nublado 
Lamego 
20°C





Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Albifriorento (18 Set 2021 às 16:14)

Boas. Manhã fria, mas aqueceu num abrir e fechar de olhos assim que o sol saltou cá para fora, por agora sigo com 26.1ºC e um céu de um azul lindíssimo, quase sem poeiras.


----------



## Serrano (18 Set 2021 às 16:25)

Sol a brilhar no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 20.5°C.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (18 Set 2021 às 21:52)

Hoje o vento inviabilizou uma máxima mais elevada. 

Extremos de hoje: 7,5ºC / 19,5ºC

Por agora 14,6ºC e vento fraco de oeste.


----------



## Bajorious (18 Set 2021 às 23:20)

16.0°C // 60%Hr

Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (19 Set 2021 às 07:41)

Mínima ligeiramente mais baixa que a de ontem, 6,7ºC.
Por agora vento nulo, 7,6ºC e 86% de Hr.


----------



## Cesar (19 Set 2021 às 09:31)

Bom dia, de volta os dias secos e ligeiramente mais quentes durante as tardes.


----------



## Manmarlopes (19 Set 2021 às 10:22)

Bom dia, um pouco de nevoeiro cedo, já dissipou, 17°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Cesar (19 Set 2021 às 14:42)

Agora sim algum calor hoje.


----------



## Rafa111 (20 Set 2021 às 10:26)

Mas que belo dia para a despedida do verão.
Céu limpo com vento moderado.
23.4ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (20 Set 2021 às 22:46)

Boa noite, manhã fresca, tarde quente por agora 14°C e céu limpo

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (21 Set 2021 às 07:02)

Bom dia, céu limpo e vento de leste, 12°C

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (21 Set 2021 às 09:44)

Por agora céu limpo,  12,2ºC, 66% de hr e vento fraco de este. Mínima de 7,6ºC.


----------



## MSantos (21 Set 2021 às 09:47)

Dan disse:


> Por agora céu limpo,  12,2ºC, 66% de hr e vento fraco de este. Mínima de 7,6ºC.



Já cheira a Outono por aí certamente!


----------



## Dan (21 Set 2021 às 12:03)

MSantos disse:


> Já cheira a Outono por aí certamente!


7,6ºC foi a minha mínima. Em áreas mais expostas a temperatura chegou aos 3ºC / 4ºC e com algum vento.


----------



## Manmarlopes (21 Set 2021 às 18:59)

Boa tarde, dia solarengo com muito vento e 24°C por agora

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Cesar (21 Set 2021 às 21:27)

Hoje o dia foi de muito vento, vamos ver como vai ser a instabilidade.


----------



## Manmarlopes (22 Set 2021 às 06:39)

Bom dia, 8°C céu limpo

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Rafa111 (22 Set 2021 às 16:00)

Céu nublado com 22.3ºC
Para o lado da serra da estrela há bastante actividade(chuva).
E pelo que já vi no radar, parece que a chuva se está a encaminhar para estes lados.


----------



## Bajorious (22 Set 2021 às 18:25)

Primeira descarga de chuva deste evento por estes lados. Choveu bem durante uns 10 min.

Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (22 Set 2021 às 19:13)

Boa tarde, por aqui vai pingando e já troveja

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Cesar (22 Set 2021 às 23:12)

O céu está quase limpo, mas a sul e para os lados da Serra da Estrela surgem clarões.


----------



## rubenpires93 (23 Set 2021 às 00:10)

Trovoada a poente já com bastantes raios avistados na última meia hora. Está fresco, algum vento e humidade no ar. Vai haver trovoada e chuva de madrugada.


----------



## Rafa111 (23 Set 2021 às 00:23)

13.8ºC com céu limpo com poucas nuvens.
E para os lados de Castelo Branco já se vêm alguns flashes da trovoada.
Agora não sei se ainda vai haver festa esta noite aqui, dado que o radar de Arouca, pelo que me pareceu, deve estar em baixo.
Para a zona de Lisboa é que está a render bem.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (23 Set 2021 às 00:35)

Por aqui não se passa nada...


----------



## Bajorious (23 Set 2021 às 02:00)

Lá vem mais uma rodada, desta vez com trovoada à mistura





Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Rafa111 (23 Set 2021 às 02:40)

Bem pelo que já vi no radar vem aí molha, com possivel trovoada a mistura(ou não).
Antes de me ir deitar, vou mas é desligar algumas tomadas para dormir tranquilo.


----------



## rubenpires93 (23 Set 2021 às 03:06)

Tal como disse fomos por aqui brindados com trovoada um pouco por todo lado mas mais à volta da cidade em termos mesmo de trovoada por volta da 01h e pouco houve mesmo aguaceiro forte com granizo intenso e a célula seguiu para norte (ou o aglomerado de células).
Por agora volta a chover certinha, vêm células de sul da raia de Espanha/Portalegre para esta zona com trovoada vamos ver no que vai dar. Estão 13°C muita humidade e algum vento a espaços, o ambiente é fresco/frio.


----------



## DRC (23 Set 2021 às 05:57)

Trovoada e chuva torrencial no Sabugal.


----------



## rubenpires93 (23 Set 2021 às 06:30)

Chove moderado a forte sempre certinha já algum tempo. No radar grande frente a varrer de sul a norte. Com 14°C


----------



## Manmarlopes (23 Set 2021 às 06:36)

Bom dia, 2,2mm com trovoada durante a madrugada, 14°C, céu nublado.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (23 Set 2021 às 10:44)

14°C
Chuva fraca desde as 7h, chegou a ser moderada entre as 6 e as 7h, 5.6mm acumulados.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (23 Set 2021 às 10:50)

Continua a não se passar nada de especial para além de uma chuvita. Está frescote. Hoje custou sair da cama.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Set 2021 às 13:33)

Boas...boa entrada do Outono   ...chuva desde a madrugada e continua ,que saudades tinha dela,ainda vai durar mais algumas horas ,com 14.7ºC e quase sem vento.


----------



## rubenpires93 (23 Set 2021 às 13:35)

Muita chuva tem caído ao longo da manhã em especial em 2 períodos nas últimas 2 horas, sempre certinha está fresco mesmo. Para quem dizia que as estações intermédias já não se notavam tanto este ano depois de um verão ameno, é bem evidente que estamos na transição.
Um pormenor que avistei agora mesmo é as andorinhas, estão bem recolhidas aos montes dentro de varandas e debaixo de janelas em "fila indiana" ou lado a lado como queiram, palpita-me que vamos vê-las partir mais cedo do que nos últimos anos.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (23 Set 2021 às 13:36)

Acho que ouvi um trovão.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (23 Set 2021 às 13:39)

Confirma-se. Ouvi o outro, este mais intenso.


----------



## Santofsky (23 Set 2021 às 14:11)

rubenpires93 disse:


> Um pormenor que avisarei agora mesmo é as andorinhas, estão bem recolhidas aos montes dentro de varandas e debaixo de janelas em "fila indiana" ou lado a lado como queiram, palpita-me que vamos vê-las partir mais cedo do que nos últimos anos.



No ano passado as andorinhas só as vi partir no final de novembro/início de dezembro. Este ano veremos como será...


----------



## ClaudiaRM (23 Set 2021 às 14:41)

E pronto, foram só aqueles dois para matar saudades...


----------



## huguh (23 Set 2021 às 16:13)

Alguns trovões e chuva torrencial durante uns minutos

Enviado do meu M2002J9G através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (23 Set 2021 às 16:46)

*14.8ºC*
Chuva forte durante uma hora, das 15h30 às 16h30, acompanhada de alguma trovoada, *18.9mm* acumulados.


----------



## Rafa111 (23 Set 2021 às 16:52)

15.6ºC
Parou a chuva por enquanto.


----------



## cm3pt (23 Set 2021 às 17:07)

Bem. Dois balazioa inacreditáveis. Do pior que já ouvi. A trovoada aqui em Parada de Cunhos esta muito assustadora.  Estou sem bateria para gravar video mas o som que ouvi ha pouco foi incrivel. Acho que caiu jo msximo a 50 metros de minha casa. Agora veio outro. Estou sem wifi mas incrivelmente a eletricidade não caiu


----------



## huguh (23 Set 2021 às 17:31)

Mais trovões com chuva intensa à mistura

Enviado do meu M2002J9G através do Tapatalk


----------



## cm3pt (23 Set 2021 às 18:13)

Já localizei o balázio pior. Engraçado que até teve só -4,8 kA mas foi tão perto de minha casa que assustou muuito. E ainda não parou, ainda agora ouvi dois estrondos. Mas não chove.


----------



## cm3pt (23 Set 2021 às 18:18)

Hoje dia pesado em Trás-os-montes e Alto Douro, e ainda não acabou, A atividade agora está a deslocar-se para norte e o núcleo deve estar agora a uns 10 km, pelo som dos trovões e do tempo que demora entre o raio e o trovão (cerca de 30 segundos).


----------



## Manmarlopes (23 Set 2021 às 20:45)

Boa noite, 7,7mm com céu quase limpo e 17°C

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (24 Set 2021 às 02:21)

Boa noite, por aqui começa a chuva e trovões audíveis, 16°C

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 9S através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (24 Set 2021 às 06:34)

Bom dia, 15°C com 1,7mm de precipitação

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (24 Set 2021 às 11:32)

Por aqui alguma trovoada às 4 e tal da manhã e uns chuviscos 

Enviado do meu M2002J9G através do Tapatalk


----------



## Rafa111 (24 Set 2021 às 15:59)

24.3ºC
Céu limpo mas para os lado sul da serra do Caramulo, já se ouve trovoada, cujo a qual vai passar aqui ao lado...mehh


----------



## Nickname (24 Set 2021 às 19:34)

16.5ºC
Primeiro aguaceiro do dia nos últimos minutos, 0.6m acumulados.
142mm em Setembro, mais do dobro da média mensal.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Set 2021 às 21:02)

Boas...por aqui vai chovendo fraco já algum tempo,com 17.4ºC.


----------



## Rafa111 (24 Set 2021 às 22:02)

16.7ºC
Passou agora aqui perto uma célula houve uns relâmpagos, uns pingos de chuva mais nada de especial.
Agora está-se dirigir para norte viseu.


----------



## Manmarlopes (25 Set 2021 às 07:38)

Bom dia, céu nublado sem chuva com 18°C

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (25 Set 2021 às 08:29)

A poucos metros da base das nuvens. 13,1ºC e 97% de Hr. Vento nulo.


----------



## Nickname (25 Set 2021 às 08:59)

13.7ºC
Manhã de chuva moderada até agora, 9.6mm acumulados.


----------



## Nickname (25 Set 2021 às 13:00)

*17.4ºC*
Choveu bem até por volta das 11h, *18.8mm* acumulados.
A Oeste da cidade choveu mais, 36mm numa estação, com 28mm entre as 9 e as 11h.


----------



## Serrano (25 Set 2021 às 16:08)

Depois de uma manhã chuvosa, o sol aparece agora no Sarzedo, com a temperatura em 16.7°C.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (25 Set 2021 às 21:20)

Boa noite, a chuva por aqui foi muito pouca 1,0mm temperatura nos 16°C

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (26 Set 2021 às 08:14)

Bom dia, algum nevoeiro e 10°C

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Albifriorento (26 Set 2021 às 11:10)

Bons dias, o dia começou com alguns bancos de nevoeiro que já dispersaram.

Desculpem, hoje não tenho temperatura, o sol está a bater no sensor e dá-me valores irreais.


----------



## Cesar (26 Set 2021 às 16:57)

Boa tarde dia de nuvens com algumas abertas.


----------



## Nickname (26 Set 2021 às 19:04)

18.1ºC
Dia maioritariamente nublado e ameno.
Máxima de 21.3ºC, mínima de 12.2ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (27 Set 2021 às 08:23)

Bom dia, 12°C com algumas nuvens altas

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Albifriorento (27 Set 2021 às 15:27)

Boas. O calor está de volta, céu com algumas nuvens, sol e sigo com 27.2ºC.


----------



## AnDré (27 Set 2021 às 16:36)

Em Várzea da Serra o dia segue muito nublado, com o vento a soprar fraco a moderado de sudoeste, mas sem precipitação.

O acumulado mensal vai em 107,8mm.


----------



## Manmarlopes (27 Set 2021 às 21:10)

Boa noite, 19°C.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 9S através do Tapatalk


----------



## leofe (27 Set 2021 às 23:47)

Boa noite,

Por Vila Real o céu esteve nublado durante grande parte do dia e chegou mesmo a ocorrer alguma chuva fraca ao final da tarde.


----------



## leofe (27 Set 2021 às 23:55)

cm3pt disse:


> Bem. Dois balazioa inacreditáveis. Do pior que já ouvi. A trovoada aqui em Parada de Cunhos esta muito assustadora.  Estou sem bateria para gravar video mas o som que ouvi ha pouco foi incrivel. Acho que caiu jo msximo a 50 metros de minha casa. Agora veio outro. Estou sem wifi mas incrivelmente a eletricidade não caiu


Também por Vila Real, em apenas 1h (entre as 16h e as 17h) a minha estação acusou 16 mm. Estava no trabalho e só me lembro de estar muito escuro e do nada começam a cair pingas muito grossas e já com bastante intensidade. Ao longo da tarde houveram pelo menos três períodos com trovoada. Foi amedrontador.


----------



## Bajorious (28 Set 2021 às 02:36)

15.8°C // 80%Hr
Pouco nublado, com a lua entre nuvens 

Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (28 Set 2021 às 07:59)

Céu muito nublado, vento nulo, 88% de Hr e 15,7ºC. Uma mínima bem alta para esta altura do ano: 15,2ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (28 Set 2021 às 08:29)

Bom dia, por aqui céu nublado e 16°C

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (28 Set 2021 às 20:55)

Boa noite, hoje esteve um dia quente, agora com céu limpo e 14°C

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (29 Set 2021 às 06:39)

Bom dia, manhã fresquinha com 6°C

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (29 Set 2021 às 07:59)

Aqui também uma manhã bem mais fresca que a dos últimos dias.

Algumas nuvens altas, vento nulo, 85% de Hr e 7,5ºC por agora. Mínima de 6,2ºC no meu sensor. Outras estações próximas com mínimas entre 4ºC  e 5ºC.


----------



## Nickname (29 Set 2021 às 11:35)

*19.6ºC*, céu praticamente limpo, vento moderado.
Mínima de *7.1ºC* por aqui.

Mínimas abaixo dos 5ºC, nos distritos de Viseu e Guarda:
3.7ºC em Pinhel
4.1ºC em Rio de Mel, Trancoso
4.3ºC em Mões, Castro Daire
4.7ºC em Várzea da Serra, Tarouca
4.7ºC em Couto de Cima, Viseu


----------



## Cesar (29 Set 2021 às 14:32)

Boa tarde, uma tarde cheia de sol e com algum vento mais intenso.


----------



## Albifriorento (29 Set 2021 às 17:38)

Boas. Dia com algumas nuvens e vento, mais fresco que ontem, sigo com 24.1ºC.


----------



## Nickname (29 Set 2021 às 18:36)

*20.7ºC*
Tarde bem agradável, *24ºC *de máxima.


----------



## Manmarlopes (30 Set 2021 às 06:53)

Bom dia, mais uma manhã fresca, 7°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Cesar (30 Set 2021 às 19:33)

Foi um dia agradável com poucas nuvens.


----------



## Manmarlopes (30 Set 2021 às 19:46)

Boa noite, algumas nuvens altas e 18°C

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Set 2021 às 21:49)

Boas...voltou o verão   ,parece que não nos livramos tão cedo  ,com 21.9ºC e noite calma  .


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Out 2021 às 06:20)

Bom dia, Outubro começa por aqui nos 10°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------

